# Anyone have Leftover Ham meal ideas?



## Miniv (Apr 5, 2010)

My family HATES leftovers. Tonight they are getting Pork Fried Rice (with ham instead)......

What other things are people doing with their ham?


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 5, 2010)

What about Boiled Dinner? That's one of my favorites, yum.


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 5, 2010)

Grab a head or two of cabbage.. clean and cut into quarters.. add to a large pot with onion dices and potatoes quartered.. Cut up ham into bite size pieces.. add bone if you want (I don't).. salt and pepper.. add water to cover.. bring to a boil and simmer until tender.. Add a touch of butter at serving time.. Yum!

My friend even does this in a crock pot.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ham salad is not difficult and disguises Easter left over pretty well.


----------



## Marty (Apr 5, 2010)

Ham salad here and also i chunk it up and put it in potatoe soup


----------



## Minimor (Apr 5, 2010)

Ham salad, or baked ham with pineapple--that's always a good way to use leftover ham. Fried ham sandwich, I like that too. Mind you, we didn't have ham for Easter, so no leftover ham here this week--we had turkey!


----------



## Charley (Apr 5, 2010)

Scalloped potatoes ... bean soup in the crockpot ... ground up and mixed with mayo and relish for a sandwich spread.


----------



## jleonard (Apr 5, 2010)

Hamloaf is always yummy, and I don't usually like meatloafs.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 6, 2010)

Ham and beans with some corn bread, western omelettes, baked potato soup, eggs benedict...now I'm just making myself hungry. lol


----------



## Annabellarose (Apr 6, 2010)

Cube it and make breakfast hash! I soften cubed potatoes and onions, then add in and soften cubed fresh red and/or green pepper (or, my personal favorite, roasted red peppers out of a jar), then add in and warm the cubed ham, then add in whipped egg with salt and pepper (and/or Mrs. Dash, yum!) and then cook and stir until the egg is done. Voila! Breakfast hash! They won't think of it as dreaded leftovers, especially at breakfast.


----------



## minih (Apr 6, 2010)

> Cube it and make breakfast hash! I soften cubed potatoes and onions, then add in and soften cubed fresh red and/or green pepper (or, my personal favorite, roasted red peppers out of a jar), then add in and warm the cubed ham, then add in whipped egg with salt and pepper (and/or Mrs. Dash, yum!) and then cook and stir until the egg is done. Voila! Breakfast hash! They won't think of it as dreaded leftovers, especially at breakfast.


I love breakfast hash, only I use hashbrowns instead of cubed potatoes. It can be served with white gravy. MMMM!


----------



## Miniv (Apr 6, 2010)

All I can say is.......YUM! Thanks for some great ideas!


----------



## Pepipony (Apr 6, 2010)

Pinto beans. Definitly a big ol pot of pinto beans w/confettie corn bread LOL Use the bone and some of the ham, 2 bay leaves, 1 soaked bag of dry pinto beans ( 1lb) 2 qts chicken stock. Put all in a crock pot and let it rip for 8 hrs. For confettie corn bread, its just a can of hominy, green chilies and a cup of shredded cheese, make the cornbread recipe you like and add the rest.


----------



## Doobie (Apr 7, 2010)

cube it and put it in the freezer!

next time you want an omlet pull some out...

Or add to a soup pull some out...

I freeze it first on a cookie tray then put into a ziplock bag so it in not one big frozen mass.


----------

